# CSV Rejected Want to reprocess but documents are held by embassy



## rohanskoshti (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi,

My CSV application was rejected last year but then I did not appeal. Now I want to reprocess the CSV application but for that I would need SAQA and Critical assessment letter again (to file application). But these original documents are held by embassy ( they did not return those to me last year ). Please advise how do I process from here.


----------



## 1326170 (Oct 2, 2016)

Did you call/meet anyone at the embassy? Am sure you did but just wanted to check. 
Which consulate is this?

What did VFS say about this?


----------



## rohanskoshti (Sep 23, 2015)

I haven't met them yet now . And it is the most difficult part to get in touch with them via email or phone. Would need to go to Mumbai for that. I wanted to see if anyone has such experience .


----------



## 1326170 (Oct 2, 2016)

rohanskoshti said:


> I haven't met them yet now . And it is the most difficult part to get in touch with them via email or phone. Would need to go to Mumbai for that. I wanted to see if anyone has such experience .


I suggest getting an appointment first, not sure if they will let you in without one.
Sorry man.


----------



## rohanskoshti (Sep 23, 2015)

Where do we need to apply for CSV now ? Is it gandhi mansion office or VFS ?


----------



## 1326170 (Oct 2, 2016)

VFS behind famous studios near Mahalakshmi race course.
Let me know if you dont find it, ill send you a google maps link


----------



## rohanskoshti (Sep 23, 2015)

yes please send maps link / cordinates ..


----------



## rohanskoshti (Sep 23, 2015)

Found it.. Thanks..


----------



## rohanskoshti (Sep 23, 2015)

Fees are to be paid cash or DD ? At Gandhi mansion office they needed DD . VFS mentions they need cash . so cash is ok ?


----------



## 1326170 (Oct 2, 2016)

https://goo.gl/maps/SqgdiVLbVyN2


----------



## 1326170 (Oct 2, 2016)

Did you get your originals back?


----------

